# Dual Vocational Training



## Weezar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hello expats,

only yesterday I learnt that it's possible for non-germans to participate on their apprenticeship programs, I was very excited with this possibility, only to learn the starting dates are the 1st of october and 1st of september (right on the dot).

So I was wondering if anyone has moved to Germany thru this apprenticeship for foreigners program? 

Also if u know there is still the possibility to start the apprenticeship after this deadline? (I noticed on the Jobbörse on the Bundesagentur für Arbeit website, apprenticeship advertisements being placed on the 1st of september, so probably these are still vacant)

If you have any info regarding this program please share.
Notice I've read: thejobofmylife.de/en/ top to bottom, but still some things about this proccess weren't clear for me.

Well thank you all in advance, hope I'll be saying "moin" pretty soon.


----------



## Nash000 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi Weezar,

usually, an "Ausbildung" (as the apprenticeship is called in Germany) starts in August or September due to the school year starting then. You can start later if you find a place, but then you have to catch up in school (happens frequently, so def. doable).

What kind of Ausbildung are you looking for? There are massive differences in demand (e.g. nobody wants to become a baker) and region. 

You should definitely hurry if you are serious about starting this year. Immediately contact somebody at the Arbeitsagentur and start looking for Ausbildungen (and apply!) on your own.

(And, btw, the offers at the Job-Börse are often already for next year, as companies need Azubis every year. Check the start date!)


----------



## Weezar (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi Nash000,

thank you so much for your reply. I registered with the BA and sent the ZAV an email before even posting here.

They told me for the ausbildung I need to have 2-3 years of German training, which I don't have. So.. there goes my idea. xD

Edit: Oh and I wanted to do something IT related since I have a knack for it and I read there's allot of job opportunities in this field.


----------



## Nash000 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ok, well, that's a pity. Though it's probably true that you need some working knowledge of German as school will definitely be in German. (I think you could get away with English in the workplace, at least in IT). 

BTW, I found the "thejobofmylife.de" site extremely confusing. Seriously, I had trouble navigating that, and I'm German.


----------



## Weezar (Sep 2, 2013)

Ye there's an english version of the site, but it's also confusing. 

So confusing I was sure I didn't need to know German yet, since on the support they say they'll help you learn german, before your ausbildung or during. xD

Oh well, atleast they have a support program for someone.


----------

